# bind configuration



## ekrad (Oct 8, 2012)

Last time in web doc very often can see zone files where doamin name and ns server matched. Well I never use it but another who try say it ok. Someone can explain benefits and limitations such method?

an example

```
@ IN SOA orgname. root.orgname.    (
        20101015        
        4h              ; 
        1h              ; 
        1w              ;  
        1d    )         ; 

@   IN    NS    orgname.        ; 
@   IN    A  192.168.10.1       ; 
*   IN    CNAME  @             
                                
printer IN A 192.168.10.25
```


----------

